# 8 days post 2nd IUI: Lower tummy pain! Don't think I'm pregnant ;-(



## Honey Bunny (Apr 10, 2005)

I had my second IUI on Friday 16th September.

I was feeling quite positive and confident after the first failed IUI, but this time I felt different like it was really going to work.

I have eaten well, taken it easy and gone for nice walks instead of exercising as I tend to work out to hard.

So, now I am 8 days post IUI and I am getting the feeling my period may be coming  My breasts are sore and veiny (not normal). And I am having pain on my ovulation side (left) that resembles my pre-period pain   

I would like to stay positive but I think it is slipping. I have managed to stay relaxed until now but I can't help getting myself prepared for another failure.

Am I being paranoid 

How can I stay positive with these small stabby pains in my lower tummy?

Big Hug


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

hey honey bunny, try not to worry too much sore veiny breasts could be a good sign also i thought my af was coming...getting that sort of aching..but i'm 6 weeks pregnant good luck try and stay positive....sometimes feelings of af and early pregnancy are very similar       love caroline x


----------



## Honey Bunny (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks Caroline.   

It definitely helps when you get a reply to a post, it helps to ground you.

Also reading your signature is inspiring and motivating it will help me to stay more positive.

Take care of you


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

You're welcome....keep sight of your dream     xxxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Honey Bunny,

Period type pains happened to me upto about 12 weeks in pregnancy so please don't despair, it is not necessarily a bad sign.

Lots of luck 

Minkey x


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Honey buny
I had my 2nd iui on Monday and like your dear self felt really positive this time round, and still do feel positive.
Again like you I have had pains in places not like last time, so it may be because something could be happening to us. Fingers crossed chin up hun. 
                                                        Love The Mouse x


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Dear Honeybunny
How spooky,
I was going to write an almost identical post. I had my first IUI last Sunday and for past 48 hrs have had cramping tummy pain like AF pain but am also nauseous. 
So     and   for you me & The Mouse.
Look after yourself.
Perky


----------



## Melanie (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Honey Bunny - similar story here - I had IUI on Monday and light cramps and pains on/off all week. Good Luck love Melanie


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

HB

I had stabbing pains 9 days past insem & throbbing in the ovary area too. I was sooo convinced AF was on the way I ordered some super tampax for our home delivery when we got back from hols!!! Thing is I don't need them now as the stabbing pains were implantation pains - I was truly 100% sure AF was coming & I was sooo wrong.

Please don't give up hope, it ain't over yet


----------



## Honey Bunny (Apr 10, 2005)

WOW!!

Thanks Girls. You all really don't realise how much you help by taking the time to post a reply.  

I am now sitting her with a big smile on my face and I am very positive once again thanks to you all. 

Professor waffle, Minkey and ck6; Thank you soooo so much for sharing you stories with me/us. It definitely gives up hope that it may be a good thing. This in turn will help us all Marsha Mouse, Melanie, pinkey Perky and myself to relax. Just goes to show a minute or two of your valuable time posting to us worriers can do an enormous amount of good in immeasurable terms. A big Hug and a big thank you.    

Marsha Mouse, Melanie & Pinkyperky. You are all so close to me as in basting days. Pinkyperky 2 days after.  Melanie and Marsha Mouse both 3 days after me. It's quite exciting but scary at the same time. Let us all try and relax and take life in our strides and see what happens.  Wouldn't it be so cool if we all fell at the same time     

I will keep my fingers and toes crossed for all of us and please keep us posted girl   . 

Love and distant hugs
   

Honey Bunny


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello girls,
Hope you are all well. So we are now into our 2nd part of the 2ww. I'm still being positive hope you lot are too.
Keep up the positive vibe campaign                        
                                                          Love The Mouse xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hope you are keeping positive girls - the 2ww is the most horrible time, especially the 2nd week when you truly think you are going  bonkers.  I found visualising my little embies helped me stay sane(ish) - they were little bouncy cartoon characters  

I had a bit of pain in my right ovary (where I usually had ovulation pain) and also a kind of tugging sensation which I guess was the implantation.  But don't forget, everyone's symptoms are different so don't lose faith, try and trust in your bodies to do their thing.  

   

Morgan x


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Honeybunny,

Just read your post, I'm on my 1st iui and was inseminated the same day as you, have cramps and some bleeding which started today, but trying not to give up hope just yet. What day are you supposed to test?

Fingers crossed

Claire


----------



## Melanie (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks PW & Morgan for sharing your symptoms it has clamed me down a bit. 

Good Luck to: 

Marsha Mouse
Honey Bunny
Perky Pinky
Claire 

Love Melanie


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi all,
I have been posting on the main IUI thread but noticed this one as I have been getting quite sharp pains low down as well. I can't remember getting these before ( I am on my 3rd IUI now). They were really sharp over the weekend but have died down a bit today- I am now on day 12 so test day is Wednesday. I am interested in finding out more about implantation pains as I have seen a few of you mention them.
Anyone testing this week as well?
Sarah
x


----------



## Honey Bunny (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi Guys, 
Sarah & Claire welcome.

 I think my test day is supposed to be the Thursday 29th. Not really thinking about it too much, although saying that, I think really I am thinking about it all the time. 

My plan of action is not to test at all as I'm going away on Sunday for 10 days. I was told by my fertility nurse if I am going to have a period it should come before I go away. Fingers crossed for   

My positive energy was dipping today I must say. After  Saturday evening( A few stabbing pains on my lower left side, my only good side), the other side is blocked. And the same  stabbing pains on Saturday evening; only worse, I was feeling kind of bad and a little pessimistic until I posted on the board.

I have had fantastic support here from Marsha Mouse, Perky Pinky, Claire, Melanie, Professor Waffle,  Minkey and ck6 they managed to bump me up again, as we just can't tell 100% if it is the go pains of the the bad ones so best to try and stay positive although it's hard. Think   

The second week does seem to be a little more demanding on my mindspace. I can't help thinking I'm not pregnant because I really don't feel anything. Am I being silly and expecting to feel something too soon.  

In fact I am so tempted to try a pregnancy test but I know that is the wrong thing to do too early but the temptation is there 

I will keep you guys updated to the ups and downs of how I feel. 

but thank you all for posting and remember: It's good to talk


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Honey Bunny
How are you doing darling?    
I'm going   on the   
I totally know what you mean about mindspace. Am finding it really hard to concetrate on anything else. I felt fine yesterday, but today the stabbing pains are back. 
 don't test too soon. I was really tempted today, but stayed away from the pee sticks.
Hang in there babes. Not too long to wait now.  
Perky


----------



## Honey Bunny (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks Perky

Much Love and big Hugs


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello ladies,
How are things with you guys. Felt a bit low yesterday, fine again today. I've been ignoring the funny pains in tum today, as they could mean all sorts of things on a 2ww 
Hope your all keeping the positive vibes going, even though it's hard some days.
                    Love The Mouse xx


----------



## Honey Bunny (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi mouse

I can only ditto that. So far    so my tummy pains have been a bit strange so I'm trying to keep an open mind also.
It's a bit like slow torture.

I can only say I keep having this feeling that AF is on her way. Which in turn seems to automatically make me a little moody. I don't usually suffer from PMT at all so I know it not that. My Tummy pains have been kind of weird though, which gives me a little hope.

Oh well, only 2 days to go.

Fingers crossed and toes


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Honey Bunny,
Keep away from the pee sticks     keep calm will all be reveled by the weekend. I still have almost a week left. Last time I was on 2ww with 1st iui, AF turned up 17 days after basting so I might as well wait that long again.
                                  Let me know how you get on.
                                                    Love The Mouse xx


----------



## Honey Bunny (Apr 10, 2005)

Oh Well.

Yesterday I felt AF   would make an appearance soon; it was my gut feeling. 

And Yes Today one day early  I woke up with    in session. I have no doubt that it will be a proper full period as the colour is so bright   

I can only say I feel kind of numb      I don't really know how to feel but as I'm 37 now I am really beginning to feel It may never happen for me. Maybe it's a genetic thing.  My Sister can not have children either , after herself exhausting all measures including 3 sessions of IVF 

I will try and keep myself really busy today to stop my emotions getting the better of me; although I am sure they will catch up with me. I am going away on Sunday so I will miss this months 3rd IUI anyway. Saying that I tend to ovulate from the left side then the right side. And as my right side is blocked we can not go ahead with IUI when I ovulate from the right side. So my next time hopefully will be the left side at the beginning of November. When I will be back on Friends.

THE QUESTION IS:   DO I GO ONTO A MEDICATED CYCLE NEXT? If so what has the best results?

I want to say a big fat Thank you to everyone who has offered support and advice through this Little roller coaster of mine.   

I hope to come back to some postings of BFP's from other Ladies trying for a little bundle on the forum.

I will keep my positive thought going out to all of you.  After all; it's the happy outcomes that keep a lot of going.

Love and big hug to everyone. Especially Mouse, Pinkyperky & Claire

Honey Bunny


----------



## arwhine (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Honey Bunny, I'm not on this thread but I really wanted to say how sorry I am. I did IUI twice and the Clomid really plays with your mind, it gives you all the syptoms of pregnancy and then when it hasn't work it's even more devestating. You have to be so strong it's the medicine that's failed not you. IUI never worked for me despite good follicles etc. In the end I got pregnant using Chinese Medicine at the Zhai clinic, sadly I lost the baby but I'm back there trying again. Never lose hope there's always a path for you I'm sending you a cyberhug
Arwen xx


----------



## enfys gwyntog (Mar 8, 2005)

Honey Bunny 

  to you honey it really is horrible after such a roller coaster and the dreaded AF arrives its yuk yuk yuk - But when is your testing day ? I am only asking as I started to bleed 2 days before testing - had a weepy day and sat down with hubby over the weekend and decided that we would convert to IVF - when I did the test on the monday as the clinic had told me too I was pregnant!! So perhaps its not time to give up hope just yet  

good luck with what ever happens - it is very natural to feel that it is never going to happen - but look after yourself - spoil yourself you are going through a lot - a don't give up It will happen for you

thinking of you   

Sianxx


----------



## Honey Bunny (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi Arwen. Thank you for your post. I am not on a medicated cycle yet as I wanted to try natural for 3 or 4 cycles. So this was my second un-medicated cycle. I really didn't want to do the medication rout as I just don't like taking medication full stop.  Saying that I will take it if there is no other choices as I am desperate for a baby. Been trying for nearly 5 years now. May try one more natural cycle in November if I ovulate from my good (left) side.

Sian.

Thank you so much   

My real test day is Friday tomorrow, but I don't see the point of testing now really 

I feel like I'm going to cry at any moment.   I'm sitting here on the computer working quite hard and trying to keep myself very occupied but I can feel the tears in my eyes that I have so far managed to blink away.  I don't want to let them fall as it will confirm I feel a failure.  I can feel my face crumpling up as I write this.   

I am 37. Fit (ish). Sporty. I don't and have never smoked. I only drink a glass or 2 socially.  I am a nice friendly, outgoing, positive, happy, optimistic person, married to a fantastic man in a surreal fantasy relationship.  Why can't I fall pregnant.   I know it sounds silly but it goes through your mind.  Especially when you walk down the high street and see children with parents treating them badly; don't they realise how precious there children are? 

Sorry to waffle Sian, I just wanted to say thank you for you kind thoughts. And if by some miracle It is not a BFN. I will let you know.

Love and a big hug 

Honey Bunny


----------



## arwhine (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Honeybunny, we're all crying with you at our computers. I think they should bring out Fertility Freinds waterproof keyboards for us. I'll keep everything crossed for you now and in November 
Arwen xx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

HoneyBunny
My   goes out to you. I've been a bit down myself and offline for a couple of days so I'm only now catching up with your news. It is so unfair and I have been crying when I read your posts. These drugs are such a cruel tease. I too had a lot of what could have been pregnancy symptoms, then they vanished and now I just feel AF is on her way.  
I'm not meant to test until Sunday but I did a test today to put me out of the suspense and stress and got a   Am trying to keep some hope up.
Big   for you.
Perky


----------



## Melanie (Jul 29, 2005)

HI Honey Bunny I was really sorry to hear your news and am sending you some   Take care love Melanie


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Honeybunny

I don't know you as I'm new to these boards but I know what you're going through and just wanted to send you love and best wishes.  I don't know if prayers from strangers count or help, but I'll include you in mine tonight.  Keep strong


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello Gang,
  Honey bunny,
Hope your ok lovely, been so busy this week. When is your test day ?? Try keep calm, I know it's easier said than done, as I'm feeling I want to test. I won't be though, as last time I went 17 days past basting then AF turned up.I'm really hoping this is it for you. Sending lots of         positive vibes. I will be able to log on all over the weekend, so pls get in touch, thinking of you xx

Perky,
Naughty girlie     You must stay away from pee sticks hun, as they only bring bad news before 2ww is up. Lets hope this was too early for you.
                                  LOve The Mouse xx


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Can't stop crying today, argued with DH most of the day, Still positive but I'm such an emotional mess.
                Love The Mouse xx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

I got a   too. Having a month off then will have another go at IUI.
 Perky


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Big Mousey hug  being sent to you my lovely.
Luv The Mouse.xx


----------

